# FR: on (= nous, tu, etc.) + past participle & adjective agreement - accord du participe passé et de l'adjectif



## Veege

En français, fait-on l'accord avec _on_? Quand _on_ est 3 filles, par example, est-ce qu'on dit _On s'est amus*ées* hier soir_ ou _On s'est amus*é* hier soir_?
Merci de m'aider à résoudre ce problème car même mon mari français n'arrive pas à me répondre!

*Moderator note:*
Multiple discussions merged to create this one.  The topic here is purely grammatical; we're focused on agreement when _on_ is understood to indicate plural "we" (or "you").
See also accord avec on - adjectifs, participe passé, pluriel, féminin, concordance in the Français Seulement forum.
See also the related thread FR: on se / nous nous + reflexive verb - pronoun choice.
The present thread is not about choosing between _on_ vs. _nous_.  If that is the topic you wish to discuss, please see FR: on / nous - generalities.


----------



## hibouette

on est toujours masculin singulier : on s'est amusé !

PAr contre le "nous" s'accorde : 
"nous somme des filles et nous nous sommes bien amusées"


----------



## crazybouch

On = il... facile ;-)


----------



## jester.

hibouette said:
			
		

> on est toujours masculin singulier : on s'est amusé !


Es-tu sûr(e) ?

Parce qu'on peut aussi dire "Vous vous êtes amusé" bien que ce soit en forme de pluriel. Mais ce pronom-là se réfère à une personne.

Donc, je crois, si on utilise "on" en se référant à plusieurs personnes, on peut (ou bien doit) faire l'accord à ces personnes.


----------



## hibouette

Mea culpa. 
je viens de lire ici que :


> "on" : lorsqu'il est pronom personnel      (je, tu, nous, vous) * et qu'il représente* une ou plusieurs personnes      dont on connaît le sexe et le nombre : son *verbe* se met encore      à la troisième personne du singulier, mais l'attribut ou le      participe passé avec "être" peuvent se mettre au pluriel      :
> 
> - Quand *on* devient maman, on* devient plus *patiente.*      (Qui est-ce qui est patiente ? > on* et qui est-ce qui devient maman >      on = sexe féminin).
> - Julie, qu'envisager quand on est *reçue* à      ce concours ? (Nette identification du sujet au féminin singulier).
> - Pourquoi se disputer, vu qu'on est *amis* ?      (La personne qui parle est un homme, et pour être "amis" il      faut être au moins deux = pluriel et forcément masculin car il      y a une personne mâle).
> - On est *fatigués* car la bataille fut rude.      (Déclaraient des soldats : nous sommes fatigués...).
> - On semble *heureuse* de retrouver ses enfants. (Elle      semble heureuse de retrouver ses enfants, ou encore, tu sembles heureuse de      retrouver tes enfants).
> - On est toujours* ravie *d'être *remarquée*      par les hommes. (Aucun doute, c'est une femme qui s'exprime).
> - *On* est venu*s* avec le train. (Nous      sommes venus avec le train, dit un père de famille accompagné      des siens, arrivant chez des parents).


 
Donc apparemment "on" remplace totalement "nous" ("on" prend le genre de ceux qu'il qualifie)

En fait, le plus simple c'est de ne pas écrire "on" et de ne l'utiliser qu'à l'oral !


----------



## GLange

J'ai longtemps pensé comme hibouette (au #2), mais l'Académie est formelle:


> Le pronom indéfini *on,* qui désigne un sujet  dont on ignore le sexe ou le nombre, exige, en principe, un attribut ou  un participe au genre non marqué, c’est-à-dire au masculin, et au  singulier. On écrira bien, en effet : _On est parvenu à réduire le débit du fleuve _; _On est fatigué de ce combat _; _On n’est pas sûr du résultat_.
> Il arrive pourtant que _on _ne désigne pas les hommes en  général, des personnes indéterminées, mais telle ou telle personne :  dans ce cas, l’accord se fait tout naturellement en genre et en nombre.
> C’est le sens qui commande, et le goût. _On s’était fâchés _;_ On s’est séparées à regrets _; _On est allés ensemble jusqu’au bout du chemin..._ ne sont donc pas des tournures fautives.
> Littré relevait déjà chez Corneille, Molière, Racine, La Bruyère,  Marivaux ou Rousseau de nombreux exemples de cet accord selon le sens,  qui caractérise la syllepse, et se retrouve d’ailleurs dans d’autres  tournures telles que _La plupart comprennent,_ _Bon nombre sont venus,_ _Quantité ont disparu_.



 C'est donc jester qui a raison.


----------



## crazybouch

Ooops pardon alors  
C'est étonnant... On en apprend tous les jours...


----------



## Veege

Merci à tous! Si jamais l'occaision se présente où je dois écrire ON , j'utiliserai l'accord... non?


----------



## GLange

Non ! Seulement si "on" désigne des personnes précises.

Ce serait une faute d'accorder : "On est parvenu à réduire le débit du fleuve" ; "on est fatigué de ce combat" ; "on n’est pas sûr du résultat," etc.


----------



## Veege

Oui Oui Oui, GLange! C'est bien ça qu je voulais dire. Si ON a avoir avec des personnes précises, comme mes deux copines et moi, on s'est bien amusées hier!


----------



## crazybouch

Waw "on s'est bien amusées"... Ca me choque...


----------



## KevinW

What about "Nous, on s'est amusé hier soir.." ? 

I've seen French speakers write "Nous, on s'est amusé(e)s..". They obviously think the past participle should agree. Are they correct?

Kevin


----------



## zaby

Yes, when 'on' is used for 'nous', the past participle should agree.

Une source parmi d'autres :
http://grammaire.reverso.net/4_2_25_on.shtml


----------



## LV4-26

To be honest, I'm never sure about that one. You see, the use of _on_ in the place of _nous _is not considered correct anyway. Therefore, is there a point in making sure it is appropriately agreed with?


----------



## walkyrie

I think it is important to make the agreement, especially the masculine/feminine one because you can hear it.
If a girl says "_on est contentes d'avoir mangé des tripes_" (au hasard), you know she's speaking for a group of girls.


----------



## KevinW

I've just checked my Bescherelle 'La Grammaire'. Here's what it says:

'Lorsque _on_ signifie _nous_, l'attribut s'accorde en genre et en nombre avec les personnes ou les objets représentés'.

Exemple: 'On était ravis qu'il soit reçu'

I've learned something new today, so it was worth getting out of bed...

kevin


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour


> *Rem. gén. 1. *_Accord en genre et en nombre. _Les adj. et les part. qui se rapportent à _on _s'accordent au masc. sing. Toutefois, ,,le pronom _on, _qui grammaticalement est du genre masculin, n'en souffre pas moins un adjectif prédicatif au féminin, lorsque la personne déterminée à laquelle il se rapporte, est du sexe féminin. Cet accord sylleptique peut se faire également, quand _on, _tout en se rapportant uniquement à des femmes, a le sens d'un pronom indéfini``


Source : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/on


----------



## redrose

Bonsoir,

How do I make agreement in this sort of sentence? (Speaking about "we",  a group of girls)

... on est arrivées à s’entendre très bien, plus comme des soeurs que des amies.

or 

on est arrivées à nous entendre très bien, plus comme des soeurs que des amies.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Cecily

On est arrivées à très bien s'entendre.

On est arrivées à très bien nous entendre.

(Both sound good - yet I would pick the first one - but "très bien" should be placed before the verb.)


----------



## FrançoisXV

I beg to disagree, but with "on" (troisième personne), better avoid following with "nous" (première personne du pluriel) this is loose spoken french, or the meaning is different, so the first one is right, and far better with Cecily's correction. 

on est arrivé(*) à s'entendre = nous sommes arrivées à nous entendre.
(*) l'accord -ées est correct puisque le texte précise qu'il s'agit d'un groupe de filles.
on est arrivé à nous entendre = on nous a entendus, ils nous ont entendus.


----------



## RuK

Quick question -- I was just writing a note and realized I'm not sure if, when "on" is written in the sense of "nous", implying the plural, the adjective is better singular or plural. _Toi et moi, on est sûrs?_ You can't write that, right? 
Thanks


----------



## vanagreg

Yes you can. But the best is to use "nous" for writing.


----------



## Steed

Sorry to say, but on is always singular. so it is on est sûr.
If you're not sure, try to use a synonym like : on est certain. you don't put an s at the end. 

Nous sommes sûrs, nous sommes certains : nous, plural then s.

S. !


----------



## Maître Capello

Steed said:


> Sorry to say, but on is always singular. so it is on est sûr.


I disagree… When _on_ represents someone well defined (whether a single person or several ones, e.g., _tu, nous_…) the adjectives and past participles must agree with that person/these people:

_Toi et moi, on est sûr*s*_.
_Alors, on a été gentil*le* ?_ (e.g., when addressing a girl; _on_ used instead of _tu_)

Anyway I fully agree with Vanagreg: _on_ should not be used instead of _nous_ in the written language except for dialogues…


----------



## tilt

I disagree with Steed too.
Just think of words that change when feminine (like _beau_) or plural (like _génial_):
-> A woman addressing another woman would say _On est belles, ce soir !
_-> A man addressing someone else would say _On est géniaux, pas vrai ?

_Vanagreg, Maître Capello et moi, on en est sûr*s* !


----------



## Steed

Maître Capello said:


> I disagree… When _on_ represents someone well defined (whether a single person or several ones, e.g., _tu, nous_…) the adjectives and past participles must agree with that person/these people:
> 
> _Toi et moi, on est sûr*s*_.
> _Alors, on a été gentil*le* ?_ (e.g., when addressing a girl; _on_ used instead of _tu_)
> 
> Anyway I fully agree with Vanagreg: _on_ should not be used instead of _nous_ in the written language except for dialogues…


 
au temps pour moi alors !!


----------



## sam's mum

Hi
I've just written _on s'est __amusé_ _beaucoup_ meaning we had a lot of fun. But 'we' are both female, so I'm tempted to add -es, but that can't be right, can it?
Thanks!


----------



## CapnPrep

Give in to your temptation!


----------



## sam's mum

I'm with Oscar Wilde on the subject of temptation, CapnPrep! In the meantime I found an old thread and opinion seems to be divided, but as I'm just writing this in an informal email, I think I should add the agreement. Thanks!


----------



## Fred_C

Yes, it is.
When "on" means "we", you can make the adjective agree in the plural, though "on" is originally a singular pronoun.


----------



## Ciel Noir

Bonjour tout le monde!

I'm wondering if anyone can help me with the use of "on", meaning "we" and how it affects the agreement of verbs and adjectives. I've had it explained to me before but I always forget, so I'd really like to clear it up.

For example, if I wanted to say "We went to the cinema", using "on" rather than "nous", would I still say "On est allés au cinéma"? And what if two women wanted to say that they're happy? Would they say "On est heureuses"? Does it depend on how many people you're referring to, rather than the pronoun itself?

Je vous remercie d'avance!


----------



## melu85

that's exactly it. depends on who you're referring to. (on est allés, on est allées)


----------



## Ciel Noir

Sorry, I don't think I made myself clear enough. I understand gender agreements, I'm simply wondering about plural agreements, and if they're still made with the use of "on" when you mean "we".

We went to the park = "On est allé au parc" ou "On est allés au parc"?
We are stupid = "On est stupide" ou "On est stupides"?


----------



## melu85

well, obviously what I put between brackets showed you should make the plural agreement too. 
We went to the park = "On est allés au parc"?
We are stupid = "On est stupides"?


----------



## moonflowersong

I'm sorry melu85, but I have a different opinion.

I have been taught that in cases like these, it's the pronoun itself that determines whether it's plural or not.

So it would be: On est *allé *au parc.

Instead of: On est *allés *au parc.

Because you're conjugating the verb with "on", which is singular itself. Same thing when using adjectifs. Or am I wrong? Can an experienced French speaker clear the matter up please?


----------



## jsrwang

moonflowersong said:


> Can an experienced French speaker clear the matter up please?


I don't think melu85 is an inexperienced French speaker  I share her opinion. When using _on_ the verb agrees with the subject but adjectives agree with the people actually being referred to.


----------



## j'adoredior

Bonjour,
J'ai deux textes de la grammaire française qui se contredisent sur l'accord  au passé composé avec les verbes pronominaux à la troisième personne impersonnelle.
Un texte dit:
il, elle, on s'est levé(e)

L'autre texte dit:
on s'est baigné(e)(s)

J'ai demandé à une Française qui a dit qu'elle suivrait plutôt la première formule sans "s".
Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?


----------



## Angle O'Phial

Dans son sens propre impersonnel, j'écrirais toujours _on s'est levé_ (masculin singulier). Mais, on dit maintenant très couramment _on_ dans le sens de _nous_. Dans ce sens, j'écrirais _Nous, on s'est levés_. Attention néanmoins, j'écrirais cela uniquement dans un dialogue ou un texte très informel, un mail par exemple.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il n'y a pas de contradiction : il faut faire l'accord avec la ou les personnes que représente le pronom.
_
*Il* s'est lev*é*
*Elle* s'est lev*ée*_
_*On* s'est baign*és* = *Nous* nous sommes baignés_ (_on_ = _nous_ [familier])
_*On* s'est baign*é* = *Une (ou peut-être plusieurs) personne indéterminée* s'est baignée_ (_on_ = quelqu'un d'inconnu)


----------



## Aoyama

Bien d'accord avec M.C.
L'accord pluriel avec "on" , que l'on s'entête à prendre pour un pronom "neutre", donc singulier, est très souvent ignoré, alors qu'il est bien prévu.
Témoin ce titre d'une émission de télévision : "on n'est pas couché" qui devrait s'écrire "couché*s*" (on = nous).


----------



## janpol

Sartre et S. de Beauvoir faisaient déjà l'accord au pluriel avec "on" dans leurs romans...


----------



## Aoyama

L'accord pluriel avec on = nous est mentionné dans le Bon Usage (déjà en 1980), mais "de mon temps" (dans les années 68-75) on n'enseignait pas cet accord ...


----------



## geostan

Et n'oublions pas un exemple comme le suivant:

On est patient*e* quand on est maman.

Cheers!


----------



## Daniel_Jent

Does one make agreement with when using "on"?


----------



## itka

Since *the meaning* is plural, like when you say "Marie et moi" you have better make an agreement :
_Marie et moi, on est allés..._
and if you is a woman (I don't think so, Daniel )
_Marie et moi, on est allées..._


----------



## Daniel_Jent

Merci, mais l'accord est nécessaire ou on a le choix?


----------



## cocomax

Apparently (http://french.about.com/od/mistakes/a/onestalles.htm) you will not agree
On est allé.


----------



## tilt

Daniel_Jent said:


> Merci, mais l'accord est nécessaire ou on a le choix?


Bienvenue sur les forums WR, Daniel_Jent.

On a le choix, théoriquement, mais j'imagine mal un groupe de filles dire _on est beau(x)_.
Si l'accord semble obligatoire en genre, pourquoi ne le serait-il pas en nombre ?

Comme l'a dit Itka, quand _on _signifie _nous_, il faut considérer l'accord comme nécessaire.


----------



## dlemal

"on" lorsqu'il est pronom personnel      (je, tu, nous, vous) * et qu'il représente* une ou plusieurs personnes      dont on connaît le sexe et le nombre : son *verbe* se met encore      à la troisième personne du singulier, mais l'attribut ou le      participe passé avec "être" peuvent se mettre au pluriel.

Par contre, si "on" *ne représente pas *une ou des personnes bien définies, l'accord du participe passé reste invariable (masculin singulier)


----------



## saajan_92

I understand that reflexive verbs take être in the passé compose, and that the past participle must agree with the subject.  My question is that when ‘on’ is used to mean ‘we’ in English, does the past participle have an ‘s’?

A: ‘We’ in English is plural, so it should be “on s’est amusés”
B: If “On” is like “il” / “elle”, it is singular, so it should be “on s’est amusé”

I don’t know which (A or B) is correct. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## brian

I believe it "should" be _On s'est amusé*s*_ in the plural, much like _On est content*s*._ But I don't think French holds so strictly to this "rule," so both are acceptable. (Wait for confirmation on this.)


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

The rule is to use the singular masculine to agree with "on" (which comes from "hominem" ) , even though this pronoun can replace a plural or/and a feminine. Writing : "On s'est amusés" or "On s'est rencontrées" is colloquial, but not grammatically logic as it's impossible to use a conjugated verb with a plural ending after the _on_ pronoun.


----------



## brian

I don't know about "impossible".. or "logical" for that matter. [Semi-off-topic: in Italian, using the plural adjective with the singular verb is the _only_ correct way to do it: [...]]

Not that I'm an expert at French or anything, but some things with languages simply defy logic and grammar: they just are how they are and must be accepted as such.

But to get back to the main issue, is it true then that in French using the singular masculine with _on_ is considered the best/most "correct" way? And using the plural masculine is colloquial? Would it seem out of place to write or say "On est amusés" in a formal context?


----------



## joueurdebasson

According to Grevisse, "si le verbe reste nécessairement au singulier, l'adjectif attribut, l'épithète détachée, le participe passé peuvent prendre le genre et le nombre correspondant au sexe et au nombre des êtres désignés."

So it doesn't seem like something that is simply colloquial to say "On s'est amusés." 

Although, it is important to note that this rule falls under "Syllepses falcutatives" in Grevisse.  Meaning that it can go either way and there are many literary citations to support writing it both ways. 

I have always been taught to have agreement when using "on".


----------



## francis0077

Mon avis de grammairien:
on s'est amusé: forme correcte indiscutable. La seule qu'on m'autorisait à utiliser à l'école...
on s'est amusés: on le voit de plus en plus. Accord sémantique plutôt que grammatical.


----------



## itka

Mes copines et moi (f), on est pris d'un doute... On devrait donc dire _"Mes amies et moi-même (qui suis également une femme) on est mort de faim !"_
Mais là, on est plutôt mortes de rire !


----------



## jackhold

Bonjour

j'ai un doute... en français, quand on emploie le pronom _on_ pour parler de plusieurs personnes, faut-il accorder le verbe au passé?

_marc et moi, on s’est levé à midi_ ou _on s’est levés à midi_?

merci


----------



## maarten-martin

_*on*_ remains the subject, 3rd person singular, and should be the absolute ruler of all the subsequent _accords_.
So: _on s'est levé._
However, as with every rule, you can create dubious cases:
On est des idiots (incorrect, but you will hear this construction often), On est *tous* désolé(s)...
And then, more often than not, you have the sentences beginning with "Nous, on" which are not correct, but are very common in spoken French. However you will still say "Nous, on veut..."


----------



## jackhold

thanks for your help.
I was pretty certain that the verb would remain singular but because of what I've heard in spoken French (as in your examples) I had a doubt that maybe the agreement rules had been expanded and on s'est levés was acceptable, if not grammatical.

Thanks again!


----------



## scooterzja

My teacher and I were discussing whether *on *used with _*être *_in the passé composé, in refrence to a plural subject, takes on that extra "-s" as nous does. She said she wasn't sure.

Au _pluriel_, est-ce que l'on l'épelle : *On s'est sortis* ou *On s'est sorti* ?

Elle n'était pas sûre de ça, et moi, je n'ai aucune idée ! Merci


----------



## iisabelle

Cela dépend. En utilisant le pronom "on", il faut se demander qui est remplacé dans la phrase. Alors, si vous écrivez une phrase comme:

"On est allées au zoo." - Celui qui s'exprimait ici parlait de soi-même (une femme) et ses deux amis (femmes elles-aussi). Parce que le sujet remplacé par le pronom est pluriel et féminin, on accorde au féminin pluriel.

"On peut toujours être sûr qu'on va mourir." - Ça s'agit d'un sujet de valeur indéfini, ne représentant personne en particulier, mais plutôt le monde en général. Dans ce cas les accords sont fait comme pour le pronom "il".

Alors, oui et non. Ça dépend du contexte. Mais pensez-y comme si vous utilisiez les pronoms traditionelles de ce que vous représentez par "on".


----------



## Maître Capello

The past participle must agree with the implied subject, i.e., if it is a group of people, it must be plural; if it is a female, it must be feminine, etc.

_Moi et mes amis, on est sorti*s*_. (colloquial)
_Moi et mes amis, nous sommes sorti*s*_. (standard)

_Moi et mes amies, on est sorti*s*_. (if “_Moi_” is a man → group of women + a man → masculine plural)
_Moi et mes amies, on est sorti*es*_. (if “_Moi_” is a woman → group of women → feminine plural)

(Note: “_On *s'*est sorti(s)_” doesn't mean anything by itself, i.e., you have to say, e.g., _On *s'*est sortis *de* cette situation difficile_.)


----------



## newg

I agree, though we can say :

"_on est sorti_"


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, but only if talking about a single person! I mean, the agreement with the singular masculine _on_ (i.e., _on est sort*i*_) is possible, but I do not recommend it as it is less logical than the agreement with the implied people (i.e., _on est sorti*s*_), especially when personal pronouns and/or articles are present…


----------



## newg

Je ne suis pas d'accord. 
"on" est un pronom personel singulier, il peut soit être accordé au singulier, soit (autorisé maintenant) au pluriel si l'on se réfère à plusieurs personnes. 

Et puis, c'est assez bête de dire "si l'on parle d'une seule personne" puisque "on", en soi, n'englobe pas une seule personne.


----------



## snarkhunter

... And even-even better :

_"Mes amis et moi, nous sommes sortis."_

Only a matter of being polite, though...


----------



## Maître Capello

newg said:


> "on" est un pronom personel singulier, il peut soit être accordé au singulier, soit (autorisé maintenant) au pluriel si l'on se réfère à plusieurs personnes.


C'est plutôt le contraire ! La syllepse est l'accord normal – en tout cas depuis le XVIIe siècle – et son refus reste beaucoup plus rare (mais certes autorisé)…


> Et puis, c'est assez bête de dire "si l'on parle d'une seule personne" puisque "on", en soi, n'englobe pas une seule personne.


Certainement pas ! _On_ est avant tout *une* personne indéfinie alors synonyme de _quelqu'un_…


snarkhunter said:


> ... And even-even better :
> _"Mes amis et moi, nous sommes sortis."_
> Only a matter of being polite, though...


You're right, but this is beside the topic of this thread…


----------



## rusthee

bonjour!
je suis d'accord avec Newg, on peut écrire "on est sorti" ou "on est sorties" ou "on est sortis" , on est par définition un pronom singulier donc "on est sorti" mais il peut aussi renvoyer à des personnes d'où l'accord .
Remarque: dans les proverbes, les expressions ou le pronom "on "est indéfini: c'est tout le monde et personne, on n'accorde pas le participe passé;


----------



## jhdmc11

Bonjour,

Une petite question.....

Quand on utilise "on" comme pronom personnel pour remplacer "nous", est-ce que l'adjectif qui suit le verbe s'accord avec le sujet?

Par exemple, est-ce que 2 hommes diraient "on est contents"? ou bien est-ce que 2 femmes diraient "on est contentes"?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## quinoa

Il est vrai que si "on" correspond à "nous", l'accord se fait au pluriel. Mais cela reste du domaine de l'oral. En plus relevé on dira "nous" et le problème est ..levé!


----------



## dasubergeek

Depends on the register you're trying to achieve.  Quinoa is exactly right that in formal writing you would never do this, because you wouldn't do the replacement of "nous" with "on".  If you were writing dialogue or something like a very informal e-mail to a friend who did you a favour, you might.

There's some disagreement about the agreement, but the vast majority of people would make the agreement.  (Those who aspire to the _quarante fauteuils_ should stop reading here for fear of informal writing-induced apoplexy.)

_On nous a donné de l'argent et nous, on est contents._


----------



## janpol

on n'imagine pas des femmes disant "on est content"
Sartre et Beauvoir faisaient ces accords dans leurs romans.


----------



## Larsipan

Bonjour !

Je voudrais savoir si l'on aussi conjugue le participe après _on_ puisque cela pourrait aussi signifier _nous_.

On (des garcons) est rentré.
On (des filles) est rentrée.

Est-ce que c'est comme cela, où est-ce que c'est toujours _rentré_ ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## KiriX

C'est toujours au masculin. D'ailleurs, dans un français plus soutenu, on dirait et écrirait plutôt "Nous sommes rentré(e)s / parti(e)s / etc". Après on --- qui est au singulier --- tu ne peux pas placer un participe passé au pluriel ("On est fatigués" est faux)


----------



## b1947420

As I understand the grammar the past participle must agree with what "on" represents.

It would be nice to hear from a native though.


----------



## KiriX

The _*on*_ pronoun is always male. Only _*nous*_ can be of both genders


----------



## Keith Bradford

I've heard quite the opposite. According to LSR Byrne and EL Churchill's Comprehensive French grammar (Blackwell, 1986) "_there is a growing tendency in familiar speech to use [on] as the equivalent of any personal pronoun [...] In such cases, adjectives relating to it agree according to the sense_.":

Nous, les filles, on est rentrées à 20 heures.​Ah bon ? Nous les garçons, on est rentrés à 21 heures.​​T'a vu ma mère ? On était fâchée ?​​So, are the other respondents here failing to recognise a common trend, or has the trend been reversed in the past 20 years?


----------



## KiriX

The trend exists, indeed, yet no one has to follow it, right? I don't think you'd defend any "trendy" English slangs like "where's _me_ car?" etc



Keith Bradford said:


> T'a vu ma mère ? On était fâchée ?


Honestly, I've never seen anything of this kind.



Keith Bradford said:


> Nous, les filles, on est rentrées à 20 heures.
> Ah bon ? Nous les garçons, on est rentrés à 21 heures.


What I see here is past participle agreeing with _nous_


----------



## LILOIA

Here's what my French Grammar Book says :
*ON*, pronom indéfini, toujours employé comme sujet, désigne une ou plusieurs personnes de manière imprécise.
Dans la langue parlée, le pronom _on_ peut remplacer les pronoms personnels _il, elle,_ _nous, vous, ils, elles, je, tu._ Dans ce cas, l'adjectif (ou le participe attribut) s'accorde, le cas échéant, avec l'idée de féminin ou de pluriel contenue dans _on_, mais le verbe (ou l'auxiliaire) reste au singulier :
*On* a été *retardés* par l'orage  (*on* = nous, emploi familier)


----------



## tilt

I concur with Liloia and others about _on _replacing _je/tu/nous/vous_.
In these cases, the verb or auxiliary is the only word that agrees with _on_. All the rest of the sentence keeps agreeing in gender and number with the meant pronoun.

Yet, I don't really agree about _on _replacing _il/elle/ils/elles_. I can't find any example of such a usage. Each time I try to replace one of these pronouns by _on_, I get a sentence that sounds like referring to me, you or us.

For this, the following example is incorrect, in my opinion:





KiriX said:


> «T'as vu ma mère ? On était fâché*e* ?»


It should read _On était fâché*es*_.


----------



## b1947420

LILOIA said:


> Here's what my French Grammar Book says :
> *ON*, pronom indéfini, toujours employé comme sujet, désigne une ou plusieurs personnes de manière imprécise.
> Dans la langue parlée, le pronom _on_ peut remplacer les pronoms personnels _il, elle,_ _nous, vous, ils, elles, je, tu._ Dans ce cas, l'adjectif (ou le participe attribut) s'accorde, le cas échéant, avec l'idée de féminin ou de pluriel contenue dans _on_, mais le verbe (ou l'auxiliaire) reste au singulier :
> *On* a été *retardés* par l'orage (*on* = nous, emploi familier)


 
I think that this post is in agreement with l'Academie française where I took my guidance from.


----------



## KiriX

OK you win guys


----------



## snarkhunter

tilt said:


> For this, the following example is incorrect, in my opinion:
> It should read _On était fâché*es*_.


I disagree there : "on" is for "ma mère", so it becomes logical to have the singular feminine.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, parce que comme Tilt l'a expliqué, _on_ ne remplacerait jamais _il_ ou _elle_. En d'autres termes, ce pronom ne peut pas être mis pour _ma mère_.

La phrase aurait ainsi dû être : _*Elle* était fâch*ée* ?_


----------



## A-class-act

> L'adjectif ou le participe passé attribut de _on_ prend le genre et le nombre du sujet que ce pronom représente.
> Quand _on_ est employé comme indéfini (= quelqu'un, tout le monde, quiconque), l'accord se fait au masculin singulier : _à quinze ans, on est encore naïf_.
> Quand _on_ remplace _je, tu_ ou_ vous, il_ ou _elle, ils_ ou _elles nous_, l'accord se fait en genre et en nombre avec le sujet représenté par _on_  : _on est arrivés ce matin ; on n'est pas sûre de soi ? ; alors, on est contentes ?_


http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/on/55984/difficulte


----------



## Suki123

To say we stayed, is it _on est restés_? (By "on" I mean my family and I.)

I wanted to know if I correctly spelt "restés".


----------



## itka

> To say we stayed, is it _on est restés_?


 *!*


----------



## dr_mario1001

Yeah, if "on" is referring to multiple people, you need accordance between the past participle and the plural subject. Looks good!


----------



## EnFrDe

Forgive my confusion, but I thought 'on' was a singular pronoun, even if referring to multiple people.  After all, it's still 'on *est*', which is a singular conjugation...  native speakers help me out?


----------



## Barsac

Nous sommes restés. (written, plural)

If you use "on", it is a colloquial expression (spoken, not written) :
on est resté (singular).
Here, "on" is neither singular nor plural, unidentifed.


----------



## quinoa

Meaning can sometimes be stronger than rules. That's why it's possible to write "On est resté*s* à la maison" when on refers to a group, even if the verb doesn't agree, the adjective does.


----------



## Barsac

yes, I had many hesitations when I wrote my comments about "on".
[…]


----------



## EnFrDe

So basically, what you're saying is, because it's informal, one would rarely write it down, it doesn't really matter […].  Thanks, that makes sense and clears up the confusion.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## itka

> because it's informal, one would rarely write it down


I completely disagree ! It's very often written and by speaking, everytime you hear the agreement, you *have to do it.*


----------



## geostan

I always remember this sentence from one of my old grammar books:

On est patient*e* quand on est maman.

And I completely agree with Itka. The agreement is obligatory when on = nous.


----------



## Barsac

It is true when "on" has a clear masculine or feminine meaning.
When "on" is a maman, it is clearly feminine.

On est patient quand on est grand.
On est patiente quand on est grande.


----------



## Nicomon

And it is also true for plural...  as in the example itka gives in the thread  _on est mort*es* de rire._



> Le pronom *on *peut aussi représenter une ou plusieurs personnes qui sont bien identifiées. On peut alors le remplacer par un pronom personnel (_je_, _tu_, _nous_, _vous_). Dans ces emplois, le participe passé ou l’adjectif qui s’y rapporte prend *le genre et le nombre* du sujet représenté par _on_.


 *Source* (avec exemples)

[…]


----------



## paranku

Hello everyone!

I know that in spoken or informal French it is very common to replace 'nous' with 'on'. My question is, if you replace 'nous' with 'on', your understood subject is still plural, but 'on' usually takes the same verb form as 'il/elle', so how do you conjugate the verb?

For example, would you say "Il faut qu'on *soit* prudent" or "Il faut qu'on *soient *prudent"? It doesn't help that they sound exactly the same. Sigh.

Thank you for your help.

-------------------------------------

Salut a tous!

Quand j'étais en France, j'ai écouté très souvent 'on' à la place de 'nous', et je pense que c'est une chose normal quand on parle. Ma question est ceci: si on remplace 'nous' par 'on', on fait toujours référence à un sujet pluriel, alors comment est-ce qu'on conjugue la verbe? 

Par exemple, on dirait "Il faut qu'on *soit* prudent" ou "Il faut qu'on *soient *prudent"? On ne peut même pas écouter le différence ici; ça le rend toujours plus difficile.

Merci pour votre aide, et désolée que je n'écris pas tellement bien le français.


----------



## Yendred

"on" se conjugue toujours comme "il" (third-person singular)
--> "Il faut qu'on *soit* prudent"

On n'entend pas la différence ici car c'est le subjonctif.
Mais au présent, la règle est la même : "on" se conjugue comme "il"

"on vit à Paris" may be used in spoken language for "nous vivons à Paris"

Note that this is spoken language, so you may hear a group of girls say "il faut qu'on soit prudent*es*" though the rules of agreement should make the verb and the adjective agree.


----------



## janpol

paranku said:


> on dirait "Il faut qu'on *soit* prudent" ou "Il faut qu'on *soient *prudent"?


Si "on" est mis pour "nous", je ne dis ni l'un ni l'autre, je dis : "Il faut qu'on soit prudent*s*" 
L'adjectif ou le participe passé s'accorde en genre et en nombre, le verbe se conjugue à la 3e personne du singulier.


----------



## aspaste

Grevisse: "Il n'est pas rare que le pronom représente en fait une ou des personnes bien identifiées et concurrence les pronoms personnels _je, tu, il, nous, vous, ils, elle, elles_. Dans ce cas, si le verbe reste nécessairement au singulier, l'adjectif attribut, l'épithète détachée, le participe passé *peuvent prendre le genre et le nombre correspondant au sexe et au nombre des êtres désignés* :

_"Eh bien ! petite, est-on toujours fâchée ?"_ (Maupassant)
_"On dort entassés dans une niche."_ (Loti)
_"On était perdus dans une espèce de ville."_ (Barbusse)
_"On est fatigués."_ (Colette) "

Grammaire critique de Wilmet: "ON se montre comme _je, tu, nous, vous_ *perméable au genre et au nombre* du référent:_"ON se croit fort / forte / forts / fortes."_

Grammaire Denis et Sancier : "Au passif ou dans les formes attributives, la forme adjective du verbe ou bien l'adjectif peut prendre, selon le contexte, *des marques de genre et de nombre*: _"On est ravies d'être venues."_ "


----------

